# Can you access Directv DVR content on a disconnected device with a different Access Card



## guest1

If someone has a deactivated owned directv DVR which you can still access and play the content, but needs to return the access card shortly can they continue to view content that is saved on it.

Is there anyway to view content by buying an old or defunct access card and putting it in?

I'm basically asking first is the permission to view content tied to the DVR or the Access Card.

Also whether putting in an OLD access card will allow you to access the content. 

And lastly if the OLD access card turns the receiver on, will it reset the dvr and will I lose all the content.


----------



## harsh

No.

On the last question, the content won't be lost, you simply can't access it without the DVR having an _active_ access card in it.


----------



## carl6

You don't specify your DVR model, so assuming it is DirecTV branded (R15 or R16 for SD DVRs or HR2x series for HD DVRs), the recordings on the DVR are encrypted and tied to the access card. I'm pretty sure that is also true of the older R10 Tivo based DVR. You cannot play them without the specific access card that was used when they were recorded. Also, be aware that a DVR requires periodic "refresh" from DirecTV (via satellite), and once it does not get that, you will also not be able to view old recordings, regardless of access card. The time period seems to vary somewhat widely as to how long this might take.


----------



## harsh

carl6 said:


> You don't specify your DVR model, so assuming it is DirecTV branded (R15 or R16 for SD DVRs or HR2x series for HD DVRs), the recordings on the DVR are encrypted and tied to the access card.


If that were the case, everyone's recordings would disappear on a card change. Are you sure it isn't tied to the RID number?


----------



## carl6

Please cite any example of a DirecTV subscriber having to change an access card on a DVR they have that remains in service. While it might have happened it is extremely rare. I'm not even sure DirecTV would do that (they would probably just change out the entire DVR).


----------



## peds48

carl6 said:


> Please cite any example of a DirecTV subscriber having to change an access card on a DVR they have that remains in service. While it might have happened it is extremely rare. I'm not even sure DirecTV would do that (they would probably just change out the entire DVR).


I hate doing this, but I have to agree with harsh on this one. ugggh. A few times DirecTV® had sent access card to customers when they call in with access card issues. Most of the times it turns out is the reader in the DVR, but the few times I have swapped access cards (sent by DirecTV®), the recordings are still intact. So the recordings must be tied to the RID.


----------



## carl6

Okay, learned something new. Thanks.
Carl


----------



## wjm

I have a Genie HD system at home and I have added a R16-300 standard definiton DVR to my account for my RV. I use the R16 at home in the RV without any problems. We are on our first long road trip since switching to Direct. I lost the Local Networks when we got about 400 miles away from San Diego. ( I foolishly thought Direct would switch our network access.) I am not happy but can live with it and use OTA.

We had Direct TV access (and DVR access) as recently as 24-48 hrs ago. We are now parked in the pines and can not get satellite access. I thought we would still be able to view our DVR recordings, WRONG. I can see the programs in the guide but cannot view them. Can I access my DVR without having a satelitte signal?

Sorry if I got off topic. I have answered many of my questions on this forum. Thanks for all your expertise.

Bill


----------



## Laxguy

Welcome to the forum! 

Sorry for your problem, but there is a wide range of answers for whether you can access the recordings. It seems for the newer units, such as yours, you have to have had satellite access within x hours. Somewhere between the 24 and 48 hours you've been out, apparently. 

I'd try futzing with the List and ignore the pop up dialogs that may happen.

Good luck!


----------



## peds48

wjm said:


> I have a Genie HD system at home and I have added a R16-300 standard definiton DVR to my account for my RV. I use the R16 at home in the RV without any problems. We are on our first long road trip since switching to Direct. I lost the Local Networks when we got about 400 miles away from San Diego. ( I foolishly thought Direct would switch our network access.) I am not happy but can live with it and use OTA.
> 
> We had Direct TV access (and DVR access) as recently as 24-48 hrs ago. We are now parked in the pines and can not get satellite access. I thought we would still be able to view our DVR recordings, WRONG. I can see the programs in the guide but cannot view them. Can I access my DVR without having a satelitte signal?
> 
> Sorry if I got off topic. I have answered many of my questions on this forum. Thanks for all your expertise.
> 
> Bill


No need to get frustrated over this, as none of those "features" are advertised by DirecTV®. No reason to expect a DVR to work in a manner that is not advertised.


----------



## harsh

peds48 said:


> No need to get frustrated over this, as none of those "features" are advertised by DirecTV®. No reason to expect a DVR to work in a manner that is not advertised.


What's not advertised about a DVR playing its recordings?


----------



## studechip

harsh said:


> What's not advertised about a DVR playing its recordings?


peds48 is saying that you shouldn't expect a dvr to work when it's been deactivated, but you already knew that, didn't you?


----------



## peds48

harsh said:


> What's not advertised about a DVR playing its recordings?


Read, read my fellow basset, read, read. don't just jump in in the pool fully dressed.

I pretty sure your Dish Network DVRs are made to work once deactivated and disconnected from the sat. NOT!


----------



## guest1

wjm said:


> I have a Genie HD system at home and I have added a R16-300 standard definiton DVR to my account for my RV. I use the R16 at home in the RV without any problems. We are on our first long road trip since switching to Direct. I lost the Local Networks when we got about 400 miles away from San Diego. ( I foolishly thought Direct would switch our network access.) I am not happy but can live with it and use OTA.
> 
> We had Direct TV access (and DVR access) as recently as 24-48 hrs ago. We are now parked in the pines and can not get satellite access. I thought we would still be able to view our DVR recordings, WRONG. I can see the programs in the guide but cannot view them. Can I access my DVR without having a satelitte signal?
> 
> Sorry if I got off topic. I have answered many of my questions on this forum. Thanks for all your expertise.
> 
> Bill
> 
> Not sure, but if you disconnected the coax/telephone wire before you moved it to the RV, try to turn it on, then go to menu once it sees that you are not connected to the cable. Then I was able to play. Ii could not see it if I clicked on the List button. The key is that my box had been disconnected several days before I actually cancelled service.
> 
> Had read online somewhere that was the only way you could access is because the card didn't tell it to lock down. I can access the recorded stuff with the original card, and so am not to worried just yet.


----------



## harsh

peds48 said:


> Read, read my fellow basset, read, read. don't just jump in in the pool fully dressed.


I did read what you posted and agree with the idea that a deactivated DVR will be close to bricked, but I strongly disagree that DIRECTV's advertising, terms or product information would lead you to understand that the DVR won't work if it isn't active.

We've probably all seen someone howling because they're owned DVR and OTA dongle stopped working upon deactivation when they had convinced themselves, absent documentation to the contrary, that ongoing use was possible.


----------



## peds48

harsh said:


> but I strongly disagree that DIRECTV's advertising, terms or product information would lead you to understand that the DVR won't work if it isn't active.


Would you expect your cellphone to work if deactivated? Or your Credit Card? or your internet service? Why would you expect different with DirecTV®

Again

*Too often we enjoy the comfort of opinion without the discomfort of thought. -- JFK*


----------



## IknowAlittle

peds48 said:


> Would you expect your cellphone to work if deactivated? Or your Credit Card? or your internet service? Why would you expect different with DirecTV®
> 
> Again
> 
> *Too often we enjoy the comfort of opinion without the discomfort of thought. -- JFK*


To make calls and send texts? NO. But to still have my photos and videos on it? Of course. If you deactivate your phone, do they delete or deny you access to the material you put on your phone when you were a paying customer? NOT! Do I have to take the baseball and gloves back to the store that I purchased when I was in good standing with my old credit card when I deactivate it? NOT! Do all the songs I paid for and downloaded on i tunes, or articles I've PDF'd or the stats from my slots game vanish when I deactivate my internet service? NOT! I paid for Showtime, HBO, Cinemax, The Discovery Channel and I bought and paid for my DVR and the service to run and record on it. But when I deactivated it, Directv stole it all away from me. The gloves went back, my photos, movies music all disappeared, and my computer went blank. Did Directv in any way make me aware of this? NOT! I was a customer for over 7 years, had a Genie, 3 other DVR's, and a lot of unwatched series, Movies, special events, and I paid for it all, and now its gone. Ya I.m the dummy and I just assumed it would be accessible, but who wouldn't?


----------



## James Long

*OLD THREAD WARNING*

When you talk about your photos and videos and your baseball glove you are talking about things you own. You do not own the content of your DVR. Your comparison to iTunes is closer ... but the terms of service on iTunes allows multiple devices and use beyond the lifetime of a device.

The difficult concept is licensing. When one subscribes to DirecTV one is not buying content in perpetuity. Perhaps it could be more clear that recordings cannot be played on a deactivated receiver or that content is lost at DVR failure. But any assumption that what you record is yours forever regardless of subscription status is a bad assumption.


----------



## peds48

James Long said:


> *OLD THREAD WARNING*
> 
> When you talk about your photos and videos and your baseball glove you are talking about things you own. You do not own the content of your DVR. Your comparison to iTunes is closer ... but the terms of service on iTunes allows multiple devices and use beyond the lifetime of a device.
> 
> The difficult concept is licensing. When one subscribes to DirecTV one is not buying content in perpetuity. Perhaps it could be more clear that recordings cannot be played on a deactivated receiver or that content is lost at DVR failure. But any assumption that what you record is yours forever regardless of subscription status is a bad assumption.


thanks for picking up here, otherwise the words I had to say would of got me banned from the thread... Lol. Nice explanation.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpeters11

This is definitely one of the ways a DVR is not like a VCR.

But the thing is, unless the equipment was truly owned (or non-recoverable), all of it has to go back to DirecTV anyway. The Genie would at least. All that is leased.

And I got my hopes up. At first I thought Harsh was back.


----------



## peds48

The user made a comment to music on smartphones. The correct analogy is for example I pay for Apple Music, which I have downloaded tons of songs to my iPhone 6s. The minute I stop paying Apple the monthly fee to access those songs, those songs are unplayable on my device since I am renting those from Apple, I don't own them. No different than Directv and their DVRs. Content is being rented and you can access that content until the moment you stop paying the monthly fee. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

